# Huawei E3131 Reviews.



## abhishek_shk (May 19, 2013)

Hi folk,
I  want to buy Huawei E3131 Data card, just what to know your reviews about this data card.
I have gone through the review on google and on flipkart also, but want to get review from real time user too.
And what is difference between Huawei E3131 and Huawei E3131B if any?

Thanks.


----------

